# BeagleBone Black: A 1-GHz computer for $45



## heidi2521 (May 3, 2013)

BeagleBone Black: A 1-GHz computer for $45



> One of the most interesting demos at last week's DESIGN West conference was BeagleBone Black, a ready-to-use 1-GHz computer that retails for a whopping $45.
> 
> BeagleBone Black includes all the necessary components to connect a display, keyboard and network. It's based on production-ready hardware and software. All of the components—including TI’s 1-GHz Sitara AM335x processor—are commercially available right now.



A shame it doesn't to 1080p out. Would make a great XMBC box. At least it can be used as a controller and scheduler.


----------



## rajnusker (May 6, 2013)

Check out Parallella.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

the problem i see is : 
is that a pata port ??
*www.eetimes.com/ContentEETimes/Images/Dylan/2013_01/BeagleBoneBlack_423_2.jpg

and if yes then, how are we going to power up the pata devices that we connect to it ???

its original website.. : BeagleBoard.org - BeagleBone Black

 *beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBoard

 *beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone

 *beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBoard-xM

*beagleboard.org/static/images/product_beagleboard_xm.jpg

*beagleboard.org/static/images/product_beagleboard.jpg


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

They call it cap and can be used as interface to integrate this in other devices like 3D printer, touchscreen LED etc.  This device is more like a thing to be integrated with other stuff and then used to ofload computing stuff. 
you may read some more : BeagleBone Black – a Rs. 2500 (approx) compact computer | Technology News Worldwide


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

yup..
like in small RF Helpcopters..
or Household Electronics. like TV 
am i right ?
please correct me if not.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> yup..
> like in small RF Helpcopters..
> or Household Electronics. like TV
> am i right ?
> please correct me if not.



You're right


----------

